
Uppy file uploader launches image cropping (beta) - kvz
https://uppy.io/blog/2020/07/1.18-image-editor/
======
kvz
Hi, our open source file uploader now supports image cropping (resizing,
flipping, etc). It's still in beta and I'm hoping you can leave a comment so
we can make it better.

